# home made hamster toys



## hamsterluver11 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi, i am starting this thread for hamster (and maybe gerbil) lovers who need some help with making homemade hamster toys. i have a few ideas but if you have any more feel free to suggest them.

1. take a toilet roll tube (with out the paper on it obvs) and stuff it half full with bedding. then put a little layer of food, treats, veggies etc. and then stuff more with bedding and place in cage.

2. hang a toilet roll tube in cage with string (usually my hamster breaks it but that mite just be her)


----------

